# A23 Skyline driver in fatal crash



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Brighton Evening Argus, Monday 13/09/2004, quote:-

'A man died when his car spun off a main road and crashed into trees yesterday. The accident happened on the Southbound A23, near the Warninglid turning, at 5pm. The 36-year-old from Haywards Heath, who was driving a Nissan Skyline, died at the scene. His identity has not yet been released. No other vehicles were involved'

Sad news indeed , my sympathies to his family

RonS


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Terrible news.

Parm


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Oh my goodness, this is terrible news  

Our sympathies go to the family

Claire and John


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

really bad news


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Its been an horrible day for such news    It always comes in threes 

May he he rest in peace.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

That's terrible news. Doesn't mention weather conditions or anything ? I've driven that piece of road LOADS of times and I can't see how you could crash there - unless going STUPIDLY fast or driving in bad weather conditions.

Either way, a sad loss and my sympathies to his family.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Daz, accidents can happen in the most bizarre circumstances and locations. It may not have been down to the driver at all.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fair point Sean ...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I worry quite a lot about having a blow out above 70 mph.
Very sad news indeed and even worse for the forum if it was a registered user.
A timely reminder to take it easy......


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

:-(

Just makes you think how lucky we are on a daily basis. Reading something like this really makes you think differently about some things.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

i hope it wasn't some stupid people who caused the man to crash his car!

and all of you know how many bad drivers are out there which can case major set backs to other peoples car and family!!!!! just thinking of it makes me sick! dammit!!!

i must calm down......

Ent


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Awful*

What a dreadful shame, my sympathies to his family.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/southern_counties/3448081.stm


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

This is something we never need to see  

Condolences to family and friends from all of us i am sure !!!!

JAY


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Haywards Heath rings a bell from on here. Not good news.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Sh1t*

 Was the guy from off here?


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Terrible News!!*

This is awful!! 

May the driver rest in peace, and Condolences to his Family.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm sorry to say that I think I know who this is. Not deffinately sure as I'd need to know the model/colour, but I do know most of them in Haywards Heath. The guy hasn't been back since Friday and lives in the same flats as the g/f. 
Who-ever it is though.(Please don't be that guy!) Condolences to anyone who knew them and to their family from the whole car community.


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*Sadness*

It goes to show how easy it is to loose control of any car, but from my experience the back end of a Skyline does twitch very easily in wet conditions, sorry for all those left behind after such a tragedy.

PaulP.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Can we perhaps for one second think of this guy’s family here instead of pointing the finger at the driver? Just because he happened to be behind the wheel of a Skyline we automatically assume he must have been driving like a nutter. Some people do and some people don't, but accidents still happen, and if by some slight chance a friend of his or even a family member, happened to be reading this thread then at least they will know that our thoughts are with him and we're not criticizing his driving style or/and blaming the car.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Howsie said:


> Can we perhaps for one second think of this guy’s family here instead of pointing the finger at the driver? Just because he happened to be behind the wheel of a Skyline we automatically assume he must have been driving like a nutter. Some people do and some people don't, but accidents still happen, and if by some slight chance a friend of his or even a family member, happened to be reading this thread then at least they will know that our thoughts are with him and we're not criticizing his driving style or/and blaming the car.


Yeah, totaly agree


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sean - I totally agree and first thoughts should always be towards his family, friends, etc. A tragic loss.

The reason I wondered about how it happened is because it is a road I frequently use ... I certainly didn't intend to critisize his driving or the car.


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*shame*

who said we are blaming the driver?, just said that conditions can affect the handling!!!!.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Deepest sympathies to theguys family*

Is there anyway we could all chip in and perhaps submit our own wreath or something.I'm sure the family would appreciate our sympathies that way.
I for one would happily reach into my pocket for this.

Very sad


----------



## chris 36 (Aug 29, 2004)

Im from Haywards Heath, and Ive just had a few calls checking to see if im ok, hoping it wasn't me....etc,Im im glad to say it isn't me. I believe the accident happened on the notorious black spot at Hand-cross hill, which is a dreadful piece of road. Which has a road surface like a motocross track. 
Its a down hill S bend which is notorious. If I find anymore information, from local papers I will keep you up to date, your shout.........................so no it isn't at all a nice stretch of road at all, to anyone who really does no the area. I again leave all my sympathies with the family.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm not having a dig at anybody, just that our focus should be with his family at a horrible time like this, especially if its someone from this forum.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Condolences to his Family.... No other comment required...


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*As i said*



paul creed said:


> Is there anyway we could all chip in and perhaps submit our own wreath or something.I'm sure the family would appreciate our sympathies that way.
> I for one would happily reach into my pocket for this.
> 
> Very sad


Must be something we could do as a community


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

paul creed said:


> Must be something we could do as a community


Yeah good idea mate, I think the wreath idea is a good one


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

i would be in for some form of wreath or whatever seems appropriate
JAY


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I have posted this on SOC, hope thats ok


----------



## SoSoBad (Aug 2, 2004)

People die, it happens, just because its in a Skyline does not mean it gives the Skyline crew some sort of greaving right to send a wreath. Personally i think the gesture shows a limit of humanity, why not send a Subaru driver some flowers? The reason the BBC meantion a Skyline because that is a journalistic hint at what the cause may have been without upsetting or treading on toes. I think its sad and my Condolences go out to the family, you can bare to lose a car, but you cant bare lose a life.

SoSo, saddened and a little aggrieved that a death has come down to a point of a car.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

I think to send a wreath would be a very kind gesture from any car owner, whether it be from a metro owner club or a lamborghini owners club. Being a skyline involved and a skyline website getting involved I think is a very good gesture. I know my family would feel very appreciated of such support from a club whether member or not to such a fellow enthusiast.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i think its fair to say most skyline drivers are enthusiasts, which effectlivly makes us kindred spirits, so if a few peeps want to club together, i imagine those who knew him him would know about the car, and see it as a kind gesture.

whatever the circumastances, its not a nice thing to read 

mook


----------



## Calendar_Girl (Dec 21, 2003)

*And I was worried about being 40!!!!*

This does make you think!!!
Whilst I can't drive; (except for paul up the wall), I worry a lot about Paul having an accident!.

If this should EVER HAPPEN, I would be more than grateful for any support from car clubs that he should have joined. When I married Paul I was fully aware of his passion for cars. Not only have I encouraged this through buying memorbilia and car models, I have also supported Paul with his skyline ownership.
Death is never any easy thing for a family member, and one would would always look for someone or something to blame, "if only". 

This would be perfectly normal for anybody and not easy to bear. any way we could possibly help then I am sure that anyone from the gtroc forum would be only to pleased to help.

What however is not needed is thoughtless and inhumane comments from people whose only aim in life seems to be scoring points from other people on the forum.


----------



## SoSoBad (Aug 2, 2004)

Life is a beautiful thing, okay im the father of a young lad, he says dad im buying a sports car i say "son dont they are death traps" and my son goes ahead on buying it, youth and ignorance being the reason. He drives fast and i find out he died and the cause was the car, i dont think ill appreciate anything from anybody associated with that car or make or anything. But thats just how id feel.

And if he did join a "car club" im sure going to the funeral would mean more from the individual rather than flowers. and was he member of this club?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Lofty,

Did you find out? - PM me with the answers when you have.

Thanks
John


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Condolances to his family at this awful time


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Terrible, terrible news. Puts everything into perspective.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think we should find out if the guy was from her first ,if he posted on here his next of kin will at some point go through his computor ,it is after all like a diary so we should be carfull what we say .It is a horrible thing to happen to anyone in any car.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Terrible news, my thoughts go out to his family and friends.  

Lets leave this thread to messages of support and sympathy, not arguments over driving and the sending of non important wreaths. Perhaps another one could be started where the we could argue amongst ourselves, again....


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

Awful news, and my thoughts are with his family and all that knew him.


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

So, so sad
My thoughts are with the family
........I've been waiting for this moment with dread having owned Skylines for 8 years
Very heavy Heart
..... wroestar ...


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

This is very sad news and my condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

A very sad day  , no matter what the car or circumstance. My thoughts are with the family, i'm will to contribute to any fund, etc.

Andy


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Grim News*

My condolences to the family & friends.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

He's been identified and is known on the Seat Cupra forum.

If anyobdy wished to pass on a message here is the thread:

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=41990&page=2&pp=20

  

Rob


----------



## OXO2 PUB (Sep 14, 2004)

Lofty hope you got my mail mate, I'll be in touch with the funeral arrangements etc to give details of the flowers and/or a donation. thanks for getting in touch mate

It was Chris known as Lucky 32 on most forums.

RIP fella miss you already you were a diamond


----------



## Russboy (Sep 14, 2004)

RIP Chris


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

RIP Chris


----------



## CupraGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

RIP Chris.

You were a great member.


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

My heart goes out to his family


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Terrible news  
3 years ago today I was put in exactly the same situation as his family and it was utterly devasting. Really puts things in perspective....

My thoughts go out to the family...


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

RIP M8

never a good way to go.
condolences to the family

K


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

My sincere condolences to all those effected by this , I have lost a few friends through bike accidents and it is hard to deal with when something so sudden happens like this.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Very, very saddening to hear about this... 

My condolences to his family and friends.

-Elliot


----------



## R32 CLASSIC (Dec 29, 2003)

very sad thoughts with the family RIP chris


----------



## Andy Kain (Sep 3, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of this news, my whole heart goes out to the family


----------



## CupraSi (Sep 14, 2004)

A very sad loss to the SEAT and Skyline communities, Chris was one of my first ever members in April 2002 and attended many shows with us.

We have a thread on Club SE if you would like to view it 

http://www.seatenthusiasts.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=30101

and

http://www.seatenthusiasts.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=30107

RIP

Simon Buckden
Chairman
Club SEATenthusiasts
www.seatenthusiasts.co.uk


----------



## Mad_annie (Sep 14, 2004)

Rest in peace, Chris. You wont be forgotten.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Tragic.
My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## wayner32 (Jun 5, 2004)

take it easy mate have a smooth ride.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I was thinking about this in the pub tonight and it really is terrible, I just hope nobody else goes out the same way...

A very sad time


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

RIP Chris

Our thoughts are with his family and friends.

Karen and James.


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

I didn't know Chris but this does sadden me greatly as at some point in time I probably did speak to him on here or at a car show somewhere. Such a shame that these "Blackspots" still exist and as someone pointed out the media HAVE to mention he was driving a nissan skyline just to put the suggestion there in peoples heads that he was driving it like a nutter. When was the last time someone lost control of a metro and hit a tree and they specifically mentioned they were driving a metro? Anyway my thoughts go out to his friends and family and indeed anyone who knew him. This is something that should not have happened and we can only hope that one day the government will concentrate more on the condition of roads than people doing more than 2 mph over the limit on a dual carriageway and perhaps accidents like this will cease to happen or at least lessen in their frequency. 

Once again my condolences to all who knew him and I only wish I could do more.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*God*

Bless mate. Take it easy....

Mick


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I just got back from my hols and i knew this chap quite well. ( a Friend of a Friend) 
It was a white GTST with some mods on it. ( I took him out in my Red one once so introducing him to skylines :-( )

Condolences to all who knew him.

Steve


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

There was a piece in one of the local newspapers last week ... when I get chance I'll scan it and post it up.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I received this e-mail a few days ago and thought people here may wish to see _(some of) _ it

Hello everbody I've spoken to Derek the father this afternoon who is still deeply shocked, the cause of the accident still remains a mystery but the funeral arrangements have now been finalised. .............

Derek has also asked that any cheque donations could be made to Great Ormond Street Hospital Childrens Charity and then sent to:
Solent Funeral Services,
81 High Street,
Lee-on-the-Solent
Hampshire
PO13 9BU

as he would like to put all the cheques together and send them on with any other donations with a personal letter of thanks to G.O.S.H.

Derek wishes to thank everyone for there support over the last few days and is still overwhelmed with the response from all the clubs and Sites that Chris was a part of. He is truly shocked at the ammount of responses that he has seen.

Derek has also said that anyone that feels they would like to attend Chris's funeral is more than welcome and there will be refreshments available after the service.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Thats mighty nice of him*

to think that way,given the circumstances.
Deepest heart felt thoughts go out to the family.





Paul/Sue


----------

